# If only....



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2017)

If I had $9000 burning a hole in my pocket....







KRAZ 255B - Jeeps, Trucks & Bikes - Mortarinvestments.eu - Mortar Investments


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2017)

But, then again....the URAL 375D isn't too bad either....and 'only' $8000!






URAL-375D - Jeeps, Trucks & Bikes - Mortarinvestments.eu - Mortar Investments


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2017)

Mind you, I wouldn't knock back an ZIL 131 for $5000!






ZIL-131 - Jeeps, Trucks & Bikes - Mortarinvestments.eu - Mortar Investments


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2017)

....or a ZIL 157 for $4000!






ZIL-157 Radio-box - Jeeps, Trucks & Bikes - Mortarinvestments.eu - Mortar Investments

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2017)

....on the other hand.... 






T-34 - Tanks - Mortarinvestments.eu - Mortar Investments






SU-100 - Tanks - Mortarinvestments.eu - Mortar Investments






T-55 - Tanks - Mortarinvestments.eu - Mortar Investments

$84,000 for the T-34/85....
$140,000 for the SU-100....
$67,000 for the T-55....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2017)

I see these every time I head south...Cariboo 6x6 Trucks

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 15, 2017)

> $84,000 for the T-34/85.... $140,000 for the SU-100.... $67,000 for the T-55....



Now I'm interested! Put me down for a T-34.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2017)

so what do you really want Jan....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2017)

My favourite is the KrAZ, but I could turn the ZIL 131 into a motorhome....I don't think they'd approve, of me driving around in any of the tanks, even if....'it's OK officer, I'm only on my way to visit one of my mates in Macclesfield'....


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 16, 2017)

You need a tank in certain parts of Macclesfield (depending on the time of day).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2017)

Very true !
It's one of the few places that were not on the Luftwaffe target maps, as they decided it was already a mess !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2017)

Was before or after, your legendary nights out?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2017)

Depends if you were out or not Jan...


----------



## Elvis (Oct 19, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> ....or a ZIL 157 for $4000!
> 
> View attachment 468966
> 
> ...


Looks like I found a motor home!
Thanks Lucky13! =D


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2017)

Man, I have always wanted either a Hetzer or a Marder III


----------



## at6 (Oct 28, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> so what do you really want Jan....?


He might settle for a Tuna fish sandwich and some dark ale.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2017)

KrAZ 255B: 14.9L YaMZ-238 diesel V8....
URAL 375D: 7.0L ZIL-375YA V8....
ZIL 131: ZIL 131 6.9 L petrol V8....
ZIL 157: ZIL 157 5.5 L straight six....

Out of curiosity, which engines would fit these best....regarding power spares etc., etc.?


----------



## mikewint (Nov 4, 2017)

OK, put on your imagination hats for a bit and get a mental video of Jan, late at night, after several hours/liters, leaving the Pub and DRIVING home in ANY of those vehicles. The meandering path of destruction boggles the mind


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2017)

mikewint said:


> OK, put on your imagination hats for a bit and get a mental video of Jan, late at night, after several hours/liters, leaving the Pub and DRIVING home in ANY of those vehicles. The meandering path of destruction boggles the mind



You'd never in a lifetime, catch me DUI....


----------



## mikewint (Nov 4, 2017)

It'id take a bazooka in one of those tanks...


----------

